# Bottle baby stopped drinking



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I went out to feed my bottle baby this morning and he wouldn't drink it and both sides of his belly looked pretty full I'm not sure if he has bloat or not we put him in a new pen a couple days ago with lot of grass in it and gave him and the other babies some feed yesterday he's a month old I've been adding a little baking soda to his bottle to help prevent the bloat here's a picture of the milk replaced we use and his belly


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I just went out and checked it doesn't feel like there's an air bubble on the left side


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is his temp? You can treat him for bloat.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I dont know and I'm not home I'll have to have my mom check


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

She got him to the vet it was actually floppy kid instead of bloat


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good thing she got him to the vet.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

It was already to late he died


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. Sorry you lost him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh very sorry!!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks he at least died in his sleep


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am very sorry you lost him


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks the vet said it was bc he didn't get enough colostrum we couldn't get a hold or the mom to milk any out or hold her still so he had to wait until morning for the artificial stuff but we have him some milk replacer before that so he wouldn't starve I'm just glad he didn't suffer to badly


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.

Not enough colostrum does not cause floppy kid. You said you had been adding baking soda to his bottle, he should not have floppy kid. Baking soda is one of the fix it's for FK.

Lots of kids grow just fine without colostrum, I've had several.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Not enough colostrum does not cause floppy kid


I agree..


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

The vet said it could have also been due to all the rain we've been getting here in Texas but he couldn't really tell what all caused it besides his weak immune system he was just to far gone to really say


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Could be so many things from him not digesting his milk to reaction to the replacer...weather in Texas has been crazy...so pneumonia or Cocci/worm load is also a possibility...its a sad loss either way...we just don't want you to think no colostrum means a death sentence...


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I know it doesn't we had to do the same thing with one before but he was saying the lack of it being in his system didn't really help him build much of an immune system and it also had to do with not getting all the nutrients from the milk and the worm load but he wasn't 6 weeks old so we couldn't give him the vaccine but a lot of things just hit him at once and he couldn't handle it


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:sadhappy: Losses are hard..


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Yea we've had goats for the past 11 years but until last June we haven't had problems with floppy kid or urinary calculi


----------

